# dCharter out of Oregon Inlet



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Have a friend of mine going to Duck this summer and he asked me if I knew any good boats out of OI in July and what they were catching. I told him I would go to the board here on P&s because if there is any information to be had, this be the place. What say ye fellow suds busters can you help an ole Jersey Boy and a friend out with some info??? saltshaker


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey SALTSHAKER,*

Tell your buddy to try The SEA NOTE. I've been out with Benjie many times. He's a great capt. and will put him on the fish. In July there should be plenty of Yellowfin, White Marlin and maybe a Bigeye or two around.....Goodluck

*The SEA NOTE*


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*charters*

Thanks for the info Hat


----------

